# How to remove firefox, gnome games frm ubuntu?



## shaunak (Oct 20, 2006)

I am currently using ubuntu DD.
I want to completely remove firefox and the default games bundled.How do i go about doing it without harming any other parts of the OS.


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: How to remove firefox, gnome games form ubuntu?*

well....
u can follow these steps....
goto the synaptic manager from settings ..... and then search for firefox... then right click on it and mark it for uninstall.. than click apply on top...
this will uninstall firefox from ur system...
similarly do 4 games also...
one more thing u can also goto add or remove programs from applications tab and then to the synaptic system manager...
  
i hope this will solve ur problem...


----------



## JGuru (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: How to remove firefox, gnome games form ubuntu?*

Whichever packages you want to remove. Use the command as follows:

 $ *sudo apt-get remove <application>*

 For eg.,
 $ *sudo apt-get remove firefox*

 This will delete the application & it's dependency packages as well. Follow the
 same procedure to uninstall any application. Or you can Synaptic PM also for
 uninstalling packages.


----------



## shaunak (Oct 20, 2006)

Well actualy i wanted to ask if its safe to remove all the dependant packages. Coz one of them shows up as "ubuntu-desktop".


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 20, 2006)

why do u want to remove all the dependent packages....
just remove whatever u dont need....


----------



## shaunak (Oct 20, 2006)

You are forced by synaptic to remove all dependent packages. Thats why i want to know it its safe to do so?


----------



## JGuru (Oct 20, 2006)

@Shaunak, No, it's not safe to uninstall any application if it's dependency packages
are being used by some other application. There are some applications like Games,
 you can uninstall them if you want to. There is no harm in doing that.
 If you remove(ie., delete) whatever you don't need then your Ubuntu Linux
 will be screwed up totally!!! That's not the proper way to uninstall a application.
 Remember if you remove certain packages & it's dependency packages , it may be
 used by some other application!! If you start some application, it will tell to install
 the dependency Packages first!!! So better double-check before you remove any
 application.


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 21, 2006)

I suppose its should be okay if ubuntu-desktop gets removed. Ubuntu-Desktop is a metapackage and does not contain any files or binaries. if you are removing firefox, then just make sure it is not removing any * real * package. also note that what you are doing is dangerous. dont blame me afterwards.

as a matter of fact, my system shows ubuntu-desktop as uninstalled... must have happened in previous dist-upgrade .


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2006)

Y?removing FF and all...without FierFox how do u browse 
btw removing any gnome packages will result in total removal afik.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 21, 2006)

^^^
i think he is a fanboy of opera so do not want  ff at all


----------



## mehulved (Oct 21, 2006)

So am I. But still keep Firefox.


----------

